# Just out of Destin 2-20



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

We were no more than a couple miles from the pass. The lil man kicked my butt again. Bottom pic he brought up on his own....no kidding. Also had 6 flounder for dinner. Of which he caught 3.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW! Good job.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

nice!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome! Great to involve your son, I am sure it is rewarding.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Always love hearing stories where the Lil' Man kicks Dad's butt! Mine likes to remind me about it for weeks afterwards.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice gags, congrats!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That's what it's all about. Good job dad. Enjoy every minute, because time flies.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Way to go!!! Just wait till he's older and doing all the deckhanding for ya!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Definately awsome...like stated above, enjoy it as much as possible...once he figures out what girls are, it's OVER...just like when the Germans bombed pearl harbor!!!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Makin memories, plantin seeds*



devndeb said:


> Definately awsome...like stated above, enjoy it as much as possible...once he figures out what girls are, it's OVER...just like when the Germans bombed pearl harbor!!!


Enjoyed the photos. Nice fish for any fella. Looks like you have several more years before girls, cars, etc will share the stage. Good luck


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

thats awesome great to be able to take your kids out and let them catch fish. just had a lil boy 3 wks ago cant wait till he gets ould enough to go i take my daughter now and she loves to fish.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Family and fishin dont get no better than that


----------

